# Sample Contract



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Im starting out on bidding on jobs and was wondering if anyone had a contract they would not mind sharing with me for I can get a idea with what to put in it and on layout. Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a copy of mine.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36979


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

use (top bar) site search, grasshopper, use site search

prsport
( "you haven't really seen a good comedy movie until you've seen a John Waters movie", -former S. Balto.)


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you, you guys have gave me some great ideas on proposals!!!


----------

